# Advice for preparing and sealing floors and walls?



## ColinK (Sep 17, 2018)

Advice for preparing and sealing floors and walls?

I am not an artist but will be employing an artist to paint floors and walls to make a themed Air B+B house.

I would appreciate your help in suggesting suitable materials to prepare and seal walls and floors which will be painted using acrylic paints.

The bathroom floor may have a textured painting using acrylic texture paste. 

Floors: 
Concrete (Previously painted - needs either repainted or paint removed)
Plywood (new, we will fill joints with some filler, not sure which yet)

Walls
Typical drywall and brick plastered walls (UK term), drywall with mud skim (US term) - considering covering with lining paper / wallpaper as a base, but maybe better to paint some base material directly onto the wall?

Please give recommenadations for:
Preparing the various surfaces to give a fairly smooth and resilient surface with a base colour.
Materials to cover the finished artwork - for floors I assume some tyoe of clear resin to pour onto the floor, not sure about walls.

If there is another forum that would be more apropriate for "building art" please suggest.

Thanks in advance ColinK


----------



## ColinK (Sep 17, 2018)

41 views - no replies. 

I trust someone would have suitable experience from which they could help me.


----------



## yarnart (Jul 5, 2018)

Sorra mate this thing is just too difficult to take part... Only you have the idea what exactly you wanna do (paint) and nobody can see into your head.


----------

